# List of temporary work visa changes in Australia now available



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A full list of temporary visas that will no longer be available in Australia has been issued by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Changes to temporary work visas are due to take place later this month on the 24 November with some 14 visas ceasing to exist and others being grouped in a [...]

Click to read the full news article: List of temporary work visa changes in Australia now available...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

